# Best place to get tyres abroad



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Only been away 3 days and got a blown rear tyre in Ghent in Belgium yesterday. Parked by the river on the outskirts and when we came back from Ghent Festival the valve was knackered. Either been cut or disintegrated I dunno. Would like to think the latter.

Anyway, I have no spare now and the other one on the back looks a bit iffy. I am still in Belgium near Luxembourg and will be heading to Germany and France so out of those places which will be the easiest and cheapest to get two new tyres?

I am thinking Germany.

Top marks to Safeguard by the way. Took 10 mins to come out and sort it. What? You thought I changed it myself? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And so it begins > >

Sorry can't help with tyres Barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they should follow you around Barry!

Kwik-fit subsidiary Pitstop operates in Germany, but I suppose it's worth checking out who looks likely in an area. I tried getting a "normal" summer tyre in southern Germany, mid-september after a blow out in a similar situation to you; the dealers didn't have any, they had stocked up with winter tyres by then! Should be Ok in July though!!!:grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've mail ordered them and had them fitted locally. The company I got them from was German and delivered tyres anywhere in Europe at no extra cost. They have arrangements with a network of fitters who will stick them on for you at reasonable prices. I'll see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

https://www.delti.com/english/

There you go.

The tyres on mine are an odd size and difficult to get. These people where among the few who had them and their price was considerably better than any other supplier I could find in Europe. They came in two days.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have them delivered straight to the fitting company obviously.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I wouldnt be sure what to order except that they are round and made of rubber so I have downloaded all the POI for the TomTom for Pitstop. There is one in Trier which I can make a short detour for unless I just see something on an industrial estate or something.

Think they are about £50 at home for this van.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> the valve was knackered. Either been cut or disintegrated I dunno. Would like to think the latter.


If it's a knackered valve then you shouldn't need a replacement tyre, just a new valve, unless its got an inner tube?

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tyres have writing moulded into them. That's to tell you the size, construction and speed and load ratings.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Something like 215/75-15 and then a number like 104 and probably a letter as well.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can, it would be best to have steel valves fitted rather than the normal rubber ones. They are recommended for motorhomes due to the high pressures that the tyres are often inflated to.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't waste your time trying to help the twonk. Next he'll say he doesn't know what steel is.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

he should tow a spare van around with him on a trailer, covers all possibilities probably cheaper as well


john


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the tyre thats gone down is knackered anyway so Ill replace it. Bit annoyed as I asked the garage to check them and they said they were ok. 

Surely Pitstop in Germany will stock tyres for this van. Dont think I want to mess about ordering them. How much should they be?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still can't help with tyres sorry, but you can help me, I'd PM you but not sure if you check when away.

So HDD knackered, got new WD 1tb for it, what do I need to do to keep the Lenovo stuff on the other partitions intact and get them onto the new HDD?

Sorry back to topic please.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> I think the tyre thats gone down is knackered anyway so Ill replace it. Bit annoyed as I asked the garage to check them and they said they were ok.
> 
> Surely Pitstop in Germany will stock tyres for this van. Dont think I want to mess about ordering them. How much should they be?


Barry, what makes you think the tyre is knackered?

Is tread low or sidewalks cracked, did it have any deformity characteristics such as steering wobble etc.

Prices really vary, if you feel the need, do as your told read the sidewall and order same. But remember, less money for beer. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The-Cookies said:


> he should tow a spare van around with him on a trailer, covers all possibilities probably cheaper as well
> 
> john


Save weight use an A Frame.:wink2:

With any luck the bandits will gas the wrong van.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

£50 each? You'll be lucky, unless they are jockey wheels....

Try MyTyres. They are German based and ship to fitters all over Europe.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PF13 said:


> Try MyTyres. They are German based and ship to fitters all over Europe.


They are the "delti.com" who were mentioned earlier.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

philoaks said:


> If you can, it would be best to have steel valves fitted rather than the normal rubber ones. They are recommended for motorhomes due to the high pressures that the tyres are often inflated to.


Had a valve go while parked up.
It turned out that when getting alloys fitted when the van was new the supplier (FIAT Main Stealer) used regular rubber valves, as used in cars.

I hadn't taken any notice at the time but after five years one of then gave up.

Bolt in steel valves are the only job Ones like this
I got all four replaced while I was at the tyre fitters while getting the faulty one done.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

bognormike said:


> they should follow you around Barry!
> 
> Kwik-fit subsidiary Pitstop operates in Germany, but I suppose it's worth checking out who looks likely in an area. I tried getting a "normal" summer tyre in southern Germany, mid-september after a blow out in a similar situation to you; the dealers didn't have any, they had stocked up with winter tyres by then! Should be Ok in July though!!!:grin2:


Or you could try Euro master they seem to be everywhere.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the help while I have been offline. Dunno where to start really but things have moved on somewhat. The next day and about 100 miles after the tyre was replaced with the spare the bloody brakes failed as the spare is now overheating (the rear one that was replaced). Alan Erneboy has been helping me and we are now on the Mosel awaiting repairs at a garage.  Pitstop and another garage in Trier couldnt help us. Both rear tyres are worn on the inside and are (were) probably illegal so I have ordered 2 x Dunlops at €96 each including fitting. The brakes will also be looked at but not sure what that is yet and if its related to the spare being fitted or not. I think something has been binding since the wheel was changed. Maybe the handbrake as we didnt go down any massive hills really. Yesterday when I drove to the Mosel using mainly gears and a little braking it was all fine and I kept checking the heat in the wheels and whilst warm they were not boiling hot like the other day.

Just to add to the list of woe we were in an accident on the bike on Thursday night in Luxembourg. Hit by a cyclist at a crossroads and everyone ended up down the road. So we are are both limping about but still smiling. Weather is now like a wet weekend in Newcastle as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you're having a good time then > >

Go easy on the mechanicals Bazza, it's good reading, but we do worry about you, you're new nick name should be Dennis the menace


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

B****y Hell Barry! Reality TV has got nothing on you. 

Hope you both recover quickly and that Pig 2 is ok as well! 

Just remember "Things can only get better"


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad you're having a good time then > >
> 
> Go easy on the mechanicals Bazza, it's good reading, but we do worry about you, you're new nick name should be Dennis the menace


I'm thinking Beryl the Peril!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. The bike actually hasnt a mark on it apart from one tiny scratch at the bottom of the fairing. It was still running when we picked it up as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

philoaks said:


> B****y Hell Barry! Reality TV has got nothing on you.
> 
> Hope you both recover quickly and that Pig 2 is ok as well!
> 
> Just remember "Things can only get better"


Stupid boy :roll: :roll: this is Barry we're talking about you know, bet he comes back skint after being gassed.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And starved since it seems he can't find anywhere selling cooked chickens in Germany.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> And starved since it seems he can't find anywhere selling cooked chickens in Germany.


It's alright us taking the Mickey, but that poor blameless soul Michelle has to live with Au prat, she must be very thick skinned to endure this each time they fire the Tiki up, no wonder she's not over keen on his other ideas, not daft that one, was once though, be grateful there are no offspring yet to worry about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's alright us taking the Mickey, but that poor blameless soul Michelle has to live with Au prat, she must be very thick skinned to endure this each time they fire the Tiki up, no wonder she's not over keen on his other ideas, not daft that one, was once though, be grateful there are no offspring yet to worry about.


Listen Ken! Mrs D won the lottery bagging me. She could have married that [email protected] of a sales rep she was going out with in our office before I decided he wasn't good enough for her and swept her off her feet. I remind her everyday how lucky she was and that how envious the rest of the girls in her department were when after trying them all out I still chose her.

She cannot complain ever of being bored or having a dull life although I sometimes think she may like to be a bit bored and less prone to being injured and near death experiences but hey ho!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

barryd said:


> .
> 
> Just to add to the list of woe we were in an accident on the bike on Thursday night in Luxembourg. Hit by a cyclist at a crossroads and everyone ended up down the road. So we are are both limping about but still smiling. Weather is now like a wet weekend in Newcastle as well.


What about the cyclist Barry? Are you in trouble with the plod now for hitting a cyclist? As I am sure you're aware, on ze continon if you have a collision with a cyclist it is your fault.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> What about the cyclist Barry? Are you in trouble with the plod now for hitting a cyclist? As I am sure you're aware, on ze continon if you have a collision with a cyclist it is your fault.


No not in trouble. I know what you mean but to be clear the two cyclists flew out of a cross road in what they thought was almost stationery traffic and did not see us. They crashed into us really. I do wonder what plod would have made about it but they admitted it was their fault. The one that hit us was completely fine. We were only injured because the bike fell on us. I look the worse but Mrs D's ankle is still giving her grief.

Just one of those things really. We were all laughing about it in the end but it must have looked odd me staggering about laughing with blood oozing down me leg. 

I would be interested to find out just legally in Luxembourg who was at fault.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Delusions of adequacy would be my diagnosis :roll: :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope your blood didn't leave a mess on the road, Bazza, that would be frightfully bad form.>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Delusions of adequacy would be my diagnosis :roll: :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I would be interested to find out just legally in Luxembourg who was at fault.


I strongly suspect that the situation is clear - it was your fault and your fault totally; if you hadn't been there they couldn't have hit you QED it was your fault......

Of course few cyclists have insurance either, so in the event of them even having a bent spoke they would probably have blamed you......

In France (OK not the same as Luxembourg), cyclists have priority in every respect and insurance is virtually all settled on a "knock for knock" basis, attributing blame is extremely difficult and often requires multiple witnesses, video footage and signed statements by all people involved and their grandparents plus the cat.......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


>


I was only saying mate


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> ......... insurance is virtually all settled on a "knock for knock" basis, attributing blame is extremely difficult and often requires multiple witnesses, video footage and signed statements by all people involved and their grandparents plus the cat.......
> 
> Dave


Yep the good old "Loi Badinter" (Badinter Act).

Do not ever have even a minor prang involving a French vehicle in France. My daughter's vehicle was hit from behind on a roundabout in 2012 and it still isn't settled.

http://www.bcf.asso.fr/system/files/CIRC_9_2007_annexe_2_EN_0.pdf


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My son in law was hit by a woman who was overtaking across a sold white line when he was third vehicle in a line waiting to turn left behind a tractor, her car was a write off but she refused to accept responsibility and her insurance insisted on a knock for knock basis......

Terrific, she can break the law and get away with it due to the stupid act......

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This reminds me of when I was International trucking. I was parked up on the old Irun border and I did not see a Convoy Exeptionel escort vehicle come in close and park about 6 inches from my cab front nearside front corner and totally out of my mirror view.
I pulled away, with a car hanging on my bumper. The Guarda Civil were called, they took away all my documents to the Guarda Office, checked no pending fines etc and returned them to me. Told me to go and not my fault as the other vehicle should not have parked there, and in any case, it was over double yellow lines, but my vehicle was not!
No insurance claim was made against us and my vehicle was undamaged!>


----------

